# Super sweet tabby kitten in California



## Xaenthe (May 15, 2008)

About a month ago, one of a new litter of half-feral neighborhood kittens melodramatically flung himself into a puddle of bleach at my mother's feet, and thus was welcomed into our home. We've picked off his fleas, put some meat on his bones, and halfway cured his respiratory infection.

We call him Snuffles, because though his eyes and nose have cleared up, he breathes loudly and wetly.

We still feed him a mix of dry cat food soaked in warm colostrum milk, but by now he should be able to survive on either dry or wet catfood, whichever you prefer. He's super snuggly, and generally sleeps on my neck or back when I sleep. He never turns down a smooch or a belly rub.

As adorable as he is, we already have three cats of our own and are now the dubious caretakers of three stray neighborhood cats, two of which are the parents of the kitten we've got now. I'd love to find him a good home in the area. He still needs to get fixed and have his respiratory infection taken care of the rest of the way.

Here's a picture, taken in bad lighting with my cell phone:










We're in San Benito County, CA, if anyone would like to adopt him. You won't regret it, he's one of the most affectionate kittens I've seen in a long time.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's adorable!


----------



## Xaenthe (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting the picture, I didn't even realize I hadn't done it right.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's so cute! I hope you find a good home for him.


----------



## Xaenthe (May 15, 2008)

Do you know if there's a Craiglist section for pets up for adoption? Every day he gets closer to the end of the cuddly-kitten phase, and his chances of adoption are sinking.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Adoptions are listed under their "Pet" section, no special subsection. That's where I found Cinderella and Cleo.


----------

